# Looking for winchester Subsonics .22lr.



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

Hello Gentlemen, I was wondering if anyone has tried the Winchester Subsonic .22 ammo and who is selling it. I have been keeping an eye out for the stuff in all the stores I have been in, and haven't seen any. I know I can order it but I would rather buy a box or two just to try it out and see if my rifles are going to like it before I buy in any quantity. So if y'all know of a store in your area that has any I would sure like to hear about it. Thanks guy's. !#


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

I have shot it out of my Marlin bolt action. It wasn't too bad. It likes the Remmington Subsonic better. If your in Central Ohio you can try calling Vance's, Buckeye Outdoors or probably Gander Mountain.


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks Buckeyeguy, Those are my usual 3 looking spots along with Walmart and Dicks. I've got plenty of Rem subs, SK Jagd, CCI, and some Eley. I also tried the RWS. I'm just looking to try a box or two of the Winchesters but they have been hard to find the last couple of years. I would have thought that now the .22 ammo is getting back on the shelves I might find some of the Winchester subs. I also thought by posting here that someone in the state might have seen these shells around and be able to point me in the right direction. Thanks again I appreciate your willingness to help a fella out. !#


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

I'll keep my eye out here in the NE part of the state. If I see any I'll pick a box or two up for you and we could meet up sometime. I go back home to Circleville every month or two (sometimes more often). I'll let you know.


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks again buckeyeguy, If you see them shoot me a PM before you buy them to make sure I haven't already found them. I have quite a few other people on the look out too. I don't want to end up with too many boxes, and I surely don't want to stick anyone with something they can't use. I guess it's one of those Call before you dig deals. LOL.


----------



## 2120Tom (Jul 2, 2008)

I ordered and received a few boxes from BassProShop several weeks ago. Haven't tried them as yet, but the bullet looks much like the CCI subs which has been my go-to subsonic ammo in the Mk ll....deadly accurate.


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

Well I went ahead and ordered some... I also ordered from Bass Pro. Just like you Tom, the CCI subs are very accurate but they are kinda hard to load in my CZ 452. I believe it was said that the drive band is just a little bigger on them. Not real sure about that but they definitely make it tougher to close the bolt. Can't wait to try the Winchesters out. 43 DAYS TILL OPEN SEASON !#!#!#


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

They run good outta my Gemtech can... I generally buy bricks @ gun shows.


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

Well now, It turns out that my CZ loves these subsonics. I'm now set for the up coming squirrels season. I'll most likely order another brick or two just so I'll have some for a later date. 31 more days....!#!#!#


----------

